

Ask HN: Contract/Consulting Gigs (September 2010)? - kmg

In the same vein as http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1659409, Who's looking for a short term consulting/contract gigs on HN? I am myself interested in Chicago area/telecommute and something e-mail/server/Linux/perl/ruby related.<p>Post away and thanks in advance !
======
mmmmax
I'm looking for a talented Ruby developer to work with a dedicated team at a
funded startup. I will consider someone remote if it's the right fit, though
currently the whole team is in Los Angeles. Contact info is in my profile!

------
jeremymcanally
Intridea is looking for a few people for consulting gigs in both the mobile
and web (mainly Rails) spheres. Drop your resume and Github/open source URL's
to jobs@intridea.com.

Also, we're 99.9% remote, so telecommuting is obviously OK. :)

------
jsolson
I'm an iOS developer in Atlanta, GA (although I'm telecommute friendly) who'd
be very happy to pick up some contract work.

Since I never miss an opportunity for a plug and it basically serves as the
most meaningful credential in this business, my company has one serious
product in the store: <http://ballisticpigeon.com/folio> (it's on sale this
weekend for $0.99 instead of $4.99). I've been doing iOS development since the
day the SDK was released (personal projects while I finished up graduate
school then proof-of-concept contract work for a startup).

Now I'm hoping to finance my little entrepreneurial endeavor with some
interestingly hourly projects.

~~~
quizbiz
I'm at Emory and would love to meet up. nnlevy@gmail.com

------
jarsj
I am looking. Specialist in Search/Scaling/Data Mining/Large datasets using
Java/Hadoop/Nutch/Solr/Lucene. X-Google and have helped several companies
solve their search/scaling issues.

------
jonathanlambert
I'm hiring for Drupal talent anywhere in the US. I'm also working on some
crazy Grails startup projects (infrastructure stuff) which is going to require
some real-time Hadoop work. We also need a project manager, a designer, and
someone to help run the NYC office for our agency (Drupal evangelist, go to
conferences, operations, sales). So, quite a few jobs here.

We're also looking for iOS developers (we've got quite a few projects).

How's that? Anyone interested drop me a line: j@workhabit.com

------
ericb
I do consultative hosted load testing, which includes scripting, load
generation, and analysis.

<http://testomatix.com>

My email is ebeland at that domain.

------
mcmc
If you need real-time web/network/mobile work done, I have a ton of experience
and love doing it. (SF/Bay area, telecommute okay)

\- I wrote Orbited (www.orbited.org) \- Designed WebSocket handshake
(officially recognized by w3c/html5) \- Comet session protocol
(<http://orbited.org/csp>) \- Hookbox (www.hookbox.org)

I've worked on pretty much every type of related app you can imagine (games,
stock tickers, chat, collaboration)

contact: see profile

------
zavulon
We are looking for a passionate, entrepreneurial project manager/business
analyst who loves Agile/SCRUM methodologies.

Loginaut is a young, 100% privately-funded startup that is changing the face
of custom software by implementing the best project management, software
development and quality assurance techniques. Our goal is to become the best
at turning client's ideas into reality and create highest-quality software
products in fastest, most efficient and inexpensive ways.

After less than a year of operating, we're growing fast and need some like-
minded people to join our team. This is a contract-based, not a full time
position, but may turn into one.

Who are we looking for: Intelligent, entrepreneurial project managers/business
analysts with experience in running agile projects. You will be asked to
manage projects, and get paid per project. You can take on as many projects as
you can handle (not right away though). This is a perfect situation for
freelancers, or for those employed full time and looking for supplementary
income.

My email is in profile, send your resume

------
pjy04
If anyone is located in the Santa Monica/Los Angeles area and can do some
front end html/css some php on wordpress, email me. I got a couple of projects
coming up that might need your services. If you have any links to your
projects that will help me a lot to see your skillset.

Thanks

~~~
pclark
your email isn't visible in your profile

~~~
pjy04
check now

------
hyung
I'm looking for an EventMachine and/or Cassandra (with Ruby) expert.

2-hour phone conversation to help us get up to speed with the technologies and
to double check our assumptions and architecture.

------
Whitespace
I'm a Rails coder with 2+ years of experience. My sister is giving birth soon
(yay!) and my mom wants to take off a month of work to help her out, so I have
to pay the mortgage & bills for my family for a while.

I prefer back end work, since I'm not much of a designer (but I have a design
guy as well). I'd take on a gig only if the client and I mesh, and the work
could be contracted out in small chunks, since I already have a full-time gig.

haml/sass/jQuery/RSpec preferred.

Discount for a Rails 3 project!

gmail me @ username

------
yesbabyyes
Experienced developer in Stockholm looking for a short term gig around
September/October.

JavaScript, Python, Django, Perl, HTML, CSS with a focus on real-time web
applications.

Latest launched project was an online auction server for renowned Swedish
auction house Bukowskis (<http://www.bukowskis.com/>), built with Tornado and
a client written with jQuery, using regular long-polling.

We also have a few Node-experiments under our belt.

------
danfitch
I am in Omaha, NE. Looking for Ruby/rails/Sinatra mongo/MySQL. My contact
information is in my profile. Currently I work for a travel startup.

------
vgurgov
I am looking for contracting Ruby/mobile jobs badly. My current contract
suspended and i am available since Sept. Long time Rails lover. Right now
working on my startup and running Rails consulting shop to make some money 4
bootstrapping. Ping vlad.gurgov @ gmail dot com. Looking for remote or around
Bay Area gigs. I will not invoice first week if you wont be satisfied with job
done.

------
jkent
Flex/Flash/HTML/CSS/JS developer, 3 month contract, London, UK. Potential to
roll or permanent.

We're writing web workflow and project management systems inside of Pearson
(the publishing company). It's a good gig with a lot of freedom and an
excellent cafeteria. Did I mention how good the food was?

Competitive rates of pay. Likely to close on Monday. Monday is chicken day.

On-site only, no telecommute, sorry. And the food is great.

------
StavrosK
I'm a Django/Python dev with many years of experience and quite a few launched
web apps under my belt. I'm looking for freelancing/consultancy work, so if
anyone needs any Python or Django work done, my company's (holding) website
is:

<http://www.stochastictechnologies.com/>

------
charlesdm
I'm a developer from Belgium and I can do iOS/Android application and OpenGL
ES game development. Also have a lot of experience with C/C++ development and
PHP.

Would love to get some contract work so I have extra time to work on my
startup. Email is in my profile if you want to see some examples of my work.

------
matthewking
London, UK - Ruby on Rails

I and my business partner are available for any Ruby on Rails based projects.
Preferably working remotely.

We're currently working with Rails 3, JQuery, Cucumber, RSpec. If anyone needs
extra resources or a project completed quickly please message me on the email
in my profile.

------
shafqat
NewsCred is always looking for great Information Retrieval engineers (part
time or full time). If you love Solr/Lucene, drop me an email! More here:
<http://platform.newscred.com/jobs>.

------
enoren
Looking for Java, Ext/Javascript and performance/load tester contractors in
Austin, TX. Knowledge of BPEL/BPMN 2.0 desirable for the Java work, but not
required.

Contact me directly. Email is in my profile.

~~~
enoren
Should have clarified that I am looking for Java developers, Ext/Javascript
developers and also a web application performance/load tester, so 3 separate
descriptions.

------
bluemoon
I'm a developer from Spokane, Washington and have been currently working with
real-time javascript analytics and other django projects, some relating to
Scaling/Data mining/etc.

------
justinchen
Looking for a contract iOS (iphone now, ipad later) developer.

Telecommute (we're in LA and SF). Email justin @ menuism.com for more info.

------
cmelbye
I'm in Minneapolis, and I can do iOS (iPhone and iPad), PHP, Ruby on Rails,
Python, and server stuff (as needed).

------
DanielBMarkham
I do Agile Coaching and .NET architect/PM work. I'm currently in the market
for some short-term work as a means to help fund my startup. I specialize in
more difficult jobs. Anywhere in the US or Europe is fine. Clients include
many big-name companies and mission-critical applications. Past work in both
large and small environments across many industries. Lots of references and
samples of work available on request.

------
huhtenberg
Flagged.

